# HWP Document: Haansoft Office 2007



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone out there own this program...

If so... I have two document for my Tae Kwon Do master, that I need loaded and re-saved as a Microsoft Word document.

So he can edit them in Word, and print them out.

We have downloaded the viewer... and I scanned in the print out... but it just isn't as nice/easy, as it would be if it was in a true word document.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Earl if it was written in something called Hangul 97 according the a Wiki I found, Open Office should do the trick. Its cross platform and free, works just like MS Office/Word etc. Depending on if it was written in Hangul 97 as I said Open Office would do what you need and its free.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hangul_(word_processor)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenOffice.org


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I do believe the documents were created with a later version of Hangul... I think even Hangul 2007, as the 2002 viewer has some issues with it.


----------

